# I have been asking about staying on after the season....



## lokinix (Dec 1, 2021)

I was hired as seasonal back at the start of the season and recently I asked the HR ETL about how long seasonal positions last and when they would decide if they kept someone on or not. They said (in so many words), that if I keep doing what I am doing now, they don't see why I wouldn't be recommended to stay on.

Like, a week later I was approached by the ETL that does Tech and was asked if I wanted to train there (I am GM), and I had said sure - I had been meaning to ask if that was a possibility, since I want to stay on after the holiday, and he said the same thing as the HR ETL.

I don't know if I should take this at face value or not? Where I am from, people can be two-faced and stuff like that and it can be that case in retail, so I don't know if I should read too much into this?

I am getting the vibe that I am doing something right, because the SD has me report directly to her when I get in, to give me specific tasks - so I don't know if it is because they know I can do what they need, or if it is because they think I am not doing certain things?

Thoughts?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 1, 2021)

lokinix said:


> I was hired as seasonal back at the start of the season and recently I asked the HR ETL about how long seasonal positions last and when they would decide if they kept someone on or not. They said (in so many words), that if I keep doing what I am doing now, they don't see why I wouldn't be recommended to stay on.
> 
> Like, a week later I was approached by the ETL that does Tech and was asked if I wanted to train there (I am GM), and I had said sure - I had been meaning to ask if that was a possibility, since I want to stay on after the holiday, and he said the same thing as the HR ETL.
> 
> ...


Leaders at Spot can be two-faced and carrot danglers, but in my experience that is directed more toward TMs looking to promote. At my store, if leadership made any type of hint regarding keeping someone after the holidays they meant it. My guess is that the SD is pleased with your performance and is giving you assignments because she is confident that you can complete them. ASANTS, but most of the time, the SD doesn’t deal directly with seasonals, so the fact that you are on her radar in a good way is a hopeful sign. Good luck!😁


----------



## lokinix (Dec 1, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Leaders at Spot can be two-faced and carrot danglers, but in my experience that is directed more toward TMs looking to promote. At my store, if leadership made any type of hint regarding keeping someone after the holidays they meant it. My guess is that the SD is pleased with your performance and is giving you assignments because she is confident that you can complete them. ASANTS, but most of the time, the SD doesn’t deal directly with seasonals, so the fact that you are on her radar in a good way is a hopeful sign. Good luck!😁


That's a good point. There is one other seasonal and myself that she is calling around the time we get in and setting us up with work. The only other people they do this with are people who have been around a while.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2021)

Don't call off & keep on coming in. Ask questions & learn everything


----------



## lokinix (Dec 1, 2021)

I don't know if it is common, but every time I have asked to come in for an extra shift during this season, they have said yes. The week of black Friday, I worked 55 hours, I don't know if that is common for seasonals?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2021)

lokinix said:


> I don't know if it is common, but every time I have asked to come in for an extra shift during this season, they have said yes. The week of black Friday, I worked 55 hours, I don't know if that is common for seasonals?


Take the hours. 1st quarter hours are limited. The  sd or etl like you.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 1, 2021)

That's pretty impressive even for a BF week.
They wouldn't give you so many extra hours if you weren't showing what a hard & effective worker you are.
As said above, being on the SD's radar means they trust you to get things done & that can only be promising in terms of staying on after the holidays.


----------



## lokinix (Dec 1, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Don't call off & keep on coming in. Ask questions & learn everything


I am not one to call off, or show up late, I am trying to learn as much as I can - because I know being trained in multiple areas and them knowing you can handle it - means it is more likely that after the holidays (if they keep you), that one may be able to get more hours, or have more areas to pick up shifts in (when people post them, etc...)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2021)

How to get more hours:
Secrets To Getting As Many Hours As Possible:

1. Don't call out unless absolutely necessary.
2. Show up for your shift on time and stay your entire shift.
3. Take only 15 minute breaks and 30 minute lunch breaks.
4. Ask to cross train in as many areas as possible.
5. Make it known no job is below you.
6. Do your tasks accurately, quickly, and cleanly.
7. Be friendly and helpful to all guests, TMs, and leadership.
8. Bring problems and other questionable situations to the attention of leadership, and, when possible, suggest solutions.
9. When on the clock, stay off your cell phone, unless you are using it to help a guest.
10. Always be moving on the sales floor or in the backroom.
11. Don't stand around talking with other TMs or your friends who come into the store unless it is relevant to Target business.
12. Volunteer to help train new TMs.”
13. Have red & k in your car.
14. If the front end calls for backup, be the first to respond on the walkie and the first to get to a register.
15. Open up your availability as much as you can.
16. While at work don't bitch and moan about your job, its tasks, your hours, leadership, fellow TM, guests, or, Target in general. Also, keep complaints about your personal life to a minimum.

Following the above as much as possible, may not get you as many hours as you would like, but will get you as many hours as possible.
Thanks
BoxCutter


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 1, 2021)

Right now they like you, and your chances are good.

If you start calling off, slacking off, leaving early (or even just asking to leave early), taking extended breaks, stealing, or get an attitude, that will change.  Keep your head down and your work ethic high, and it sounds like you've probably got a permanent position.  

That said, I'm pretty sure the seasonal positions are 150 days long, so they might have 150 days to decide.  We usually keep our seasonals as seasonals as long as possible because it's hard to behave that long if it's not in your nature.  They do usually give us a deadline sometime in January to make final decisions.


----------



## lokinix (Dec 1, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> That's pretty impressive even for a BF week.
> They wouldn't give you so many extra hours if you weren't showing what a hard & effective worker you are.
> As said above, being on the SD's radar means they trust you to get things done & that can only be promising in terms of staying on after the holidays.


I didn't think of that. People were surprised I worked that many hours. I asked for them, they only scheduled me for 30ish, but I asked about doing more and they basically said I could come in whenever I could. One ETL said they needed me there as much as humanly possible - which I just brushed off because I know retail managers can be two-faced


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 1, 2021)

lokinix said:


> One ETL said they needed me there as much as humanly possible - which I just brushed off because I know retail managers can be two-faced


I dunno.....anyone who can come in early &/or stay late using those hours wisely gets carte blanche at my store.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 2, 2021)

They aren't going to bother training you for tech if they don't plan to keep you.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Dec 2, 2021)

When people ask me this I give 2 answers.  The first is similar to the answer you got, if you keep performing like you are I don't see a reason why we wouldn't.  Which meant you are going to be offered a permanent position.

The 2nd answer would be more generic like we hire alot of seasonal people and it will depend on how many positions we even have open because hours go down the tubes in January.  This translated into, don't hold your breath you are lucky to even be here right now.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 2, 2021)

In the past, any outstanding seasonal hires at my store were asked to stay on so they could cull the herd of dead weight. 
Now they're desperate to keep anyone with a pulse who isn't actively stealing.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 4, 2021)

IMHO Opening up your availability is no guarantee of getting more hours.

However cross training and being able to work in other departments is critical.

In Mytime it shows what departments you can work in so you can pick up shifts.

I just had a TM who that had it showed her that she could pick SCO shifts but didn't know how to run a register!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 4, 2021)

lokinix said:


> I was hired as seasonal back at the start of the season and recently I asked the HR ETL about how long seasonal positions last and when they would decide if they kept someone on or not. They said (in so many words), that if I keep doing what I am doing now, they don't see why I wouldn't be recommended to stay on.
> 
> Like, a week later I was approached by the ETL that does Tech and was asked if I wanted to train there (I am GM), and I had said sure - I had been meaning to ask if that was a possibility, since I want to stay on after the holiday, and he said the same thing as the HR ETL.
> 
> ...


Keep working hard and don’t call in. They won’t decide until close to Christmas.


----------



## lokinix (Dec 7, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> When people ask me this I give 2 answers.  The first is similar to the answer you got, if you keep performing like you are I don't see a reason why we wouldn't.  Which meant you are going to be offered a permanent position.


Thanks! I have recently had a few ETLs come up and thank me for coming in early or offering to cross-train, to the point they have mentioned that some of the TLs and TMs (who have been their 10+ years) have made comments to them about work ethic and wanting to help where I can. It was nice to hear.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## MrT (Dec 7, 2021)

Sounds like you are doing well and should be kept.  Just keep doing what your doing amd learn as much as you can.  Like others have said now is not the time to start declining in performance and slacking.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 5, 2022)

Just an update. Our HR ETL has directly told me that I had no need to worry about being kept on, I have been scheduled still and that they are asking me to cross-train for hours.

They have not updated my title in workday, but I think this is safe to go along with this.

I just got my paystub and in the two and a half months I've been there, I apparently have averaged 39 hours - that's insane considering I have another job and a different online PT job.


----------

